# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  آشنایی با رشته دامپزشکی

## Mahsa.Nzr

دامپزشکی

هدف و ماهیت 
امروزه در دنیا علی*رغم پیشرفت*های علمی كه در زمینه*های مختلف صورت گرفته  است ، هنوز هم مساله غذا از نظر اجتماعی و اقتصادی در درجه اول اهمیت قرار  دارد و به عنوان یك مساله استراتژیك مطرح می*باشد. به طوری كه موقعیت یك  كشور را با سطح و نوع غذای مردم آن كشور محك می*زنند. و بدون شك در میان  مواد غذایی آنچه بسیار اهمیت دارد و جزء لاینفك مواد غذایی روزانه است،  پروتئین حیوانی است كه از طریق دام تهیه می*شود. 
حال از همین*جا می*توان به اهمیت دانش* دام پزشكی پی*برد ، چرا كه حفظ و  حراست بهداشت دام ها بر عهده یك دام پزشك است. یعنی یك دام پزشك با تامین  بهداشت و مبارزه با عوامل تهیه كننده حیات دام، طیور، آبزیان و حشرات مفید،  ضمن اقدامات بهداشتی لازم برای افزایش طول عمر آن ها، با تامین سلامتی این  دسته از موجودات كمك می*كند كه بازدهی تولیدی و خدماتی آن ها بیشتر بشود. 
از طرف دیگر یك دام پزشك وظیفه مبارزه با بیش از 400 بیماری مشترك بین  انسان و حیوان را دارد، بیماری*هایی كه به صورت مستقیم (تماس با دام آلوده)  و غیرمستقیم (استفاده از تولیدات یا فرآورده*های دامی) به انسان منتقل شده  و حیات او را به مخاطره می*اندازد. و بالاخره دام پزشك آن در حفظ محیط  زیست نقش بسزایی دارند چرا كه به مبارزه با بیماری*های وحوش و همچنین  بیماری*های مشترك بین انسان و وحوش می*پردازند. كه البته در كشور ما كمتر  به این نقش توجه شده است. 
دانشجویانی كه وارد رشته دام پزشكی می*شوند باید حدود 220 واحد درسی را در 6  سال بگذرانند كه این واحدها در سه مقطع متوالی علوم پایه، پاتوبیولوژی و  علوم درمانگاهی تدریس می*شود. یعنی در آغاز دانشجو طی 2 سال علوم پایه را  می*گذراند و سپس در 2 سال بعد ،*درس های پاتوبیولوژی شامل میكروبیولوژی،  آسیب*شناسی، انگل*شناسی و بهداشت و كنترل مواد غذایی را مطالعه می*كند و  بالاخره وارد دوره علوم درمانگاهی می*شود كه این دوره خود شامل دو بخش درس  های نظری و عملیاتی و بخش كارورزی می*شود. به همین دلیل دانشجوی این رشته  در علوم پایه پزشكی بنیه علمی خوبی دارد و حتی در دوره*های تخصصی  ایمونولوژی ، ویروس*شناسی و ... همپای فارغ*التحصیلان پزشكی شركت كرده و  موفق نیز می*شود.
دام پزشكی علم شناخت بیماری*های دامی اعم از بیماری*های مشترك بین انسان و  حیوان یا بیماری*های خاص دام، پیشگیری از بیماری*ها ، معالجه بیماری*ها و  همچنین علم تغذیه انسان و دام می*باشد. 
از سوی دیگر در اكثر كشورها از جمله كشور ما، دام پزشكان در تحقیقات پایه  پزشكی نقش مهمی دارند. برای مثال دكتر جی*بانگ عامل تب مالت انسان و سقط  جنین دام ها را كشف كرد و نشان داد كه استفاده از توبركولین برای تشخیص سل  در انسان وسیله بسیار خوبی است و یا جی*رامون با كشف سرم ضد دیفتیری جان  میلیون ها كودك جهان را نجات داد. 
این توانایی از آنجا نشأت می*گیرد كه از یك طرف كار با دام محدودیت*های كار  با انسان را ندارد یعنی می*شود بر روی تعداد زیادی از حیوان با وجود  احتمال بیماری یا مرگ آزمایش نمود، كاری كه در علوم میكروبیولوژی ،  فارموكولوژی و فیزیولوژی انجام می*گیرد. و از سوی دیگر یك دام پزشك دید  وسیعتری درباره حیوانات دارد و می*تواند به روی حیوانات مختلف تحقیق بكند.
از نظر سازمان بهداشت جهانی هدف نهایی دام پزشكی درمان حیوانات نیست، بلكه  دقیقاً تامین مواد غذایی و بهداشت انسان می*باشد. چرا كه با واكسیناسیون  دام ها می*توان از مرگ و میر آنها جلوگیری كرد و بر میزان فرآورده*های دامی  افزود و در نتیجه مواد پروتئینی لازم برای جیره غذایی انسانی را تامین  نمود . موادی كه مقاومت انسان ها بخصوص كودكان را در مقابل كلیه بیماری*ها،  افزایش می*دهد و نه تنها باعث كاهش قابل ملاحظه هزینه*های درمانی می*شود،  بلكه جامعه*ای سالم و فعال بوجود خواهد آورد. از سوی دیگر دام پزشكی در  پیشگیری از بیماری*های مشترك بین حیوانات و انسان نقش بسیار مهمی دارد.  بیماری*هایی كه می*تواند بهداشت عمومی یك جامعه را به خطر بیندازد.
توانایی های مورد نیاز و قابل توصیه 
مهمترین وظیفه یك پزشك شناخت بیماری با توجه به علایم و نشانه*ها و اظهارات  بیمار است. كاری كه با توجه به علایم مشابه و مشترك برای بیماری*های مختلف  و همچنین تنوع بیماری*ها بسیار دشوار می*باشد. اما با این وجود كار یك  پزشك در مقایسه با دام پزشك سهل*تر است چرا كه در شناخت و معالجه بیماری*  انسانی ، می*تواند از خود بیمار كمك بگیرد. اما یك دام پزشك در معالجه  بیماری حیوانات تنها با بررسی و پژوهش و با تكیه بر دانش خود می*تواند به  بیماری پی ببرد. 
یك دام پزشك علاوه بر دانش بسیار و قدرت تجزیه و تحلیل باید زیرك و هوشیار  نیز باشد. چون از یك سو بیمار او نمی*تواند درد خود را بیان كند و دام پزشك  باید خود موفق به شناخت بیماری گردد و از سوی دیگر بسیاری از دامداران  سنتی* ما هنوز فرهنگ استفاده از دام پزشك را پیدا نكرده*اند و در نتیجه با  مشاهده دام بیمار در ابتدا خود از راه های سنتی كه بسیاری از اوقات اشتباه  نیز هست، به معالجه دام می*پردازند و بعد از این كه بیماری به اوج خود رسید  و یا حتی دام به بیماری تازه*ای دچار گردید، به دام پزشك مراجعه می*كنند و  تازه هنگام مراجعه به دام پزشك نیز نمی*گویند كه قبلا از چه داروها و یا  روش های درمانی استفاده كرده*اند و در نتیجه اگر یك دام پزشك زیركی و  هوشیاری لازم را نداشته باشد، در شناخت بیماری اشتباه می*كند. 
درس زیست*شناسی یكی از درس های مهم رشته دام پزشكی است. همچنین دانشجوی این  رشته هرچقدر كه تلاش بكند اگر به زبان انگلیسی و یا یك زبان بین*المللی  دیگر مسلط نباشد، نمی*تواند در این رشته موفق گردد، چرا كه امروزه اطلاعات  علمی بخصوص در علومی مثل ایمونولوژی روزآمد شده است و تا دانشجویی به زبان  انگلیسی مسلط نباشد، نمی*تواند از اطلاعات جدید با خبر شده و یا از كتب  مرجع استفاده بكند.
بدون شك دانشجوی این رشته باید از سلامت جسمانی برخوردار باشد اما قدرت  بدنی در همه بخش*های دام پزشكی مطرح نیست . برای مثال در مراكز تحقیقاتی و  آزمایشگاهی و یا برای معالجه دام های كوچك نیازی به قدرت بدنی بالا نیست  اما در معالجه دام های بزرگ ، قدرت بدنی بالا می*تواند كار یك دام پزشك را  راحت*تر كند.
یك دانشجوی دام پزشكی بعد از فارغ*التحصیلی باید گاه در دل یك روستا به  مداوای حیوانات بپردازد و بدون شك چنین كاری جز به یاری عشق و علاقه  امكان*پذیر نمی*باشد.
وضعیت ادامه تحصیل در مقاطع بالاتر 
فارغ*التحصیلان دوره دكترای عمومی دام پزشكی می*توانند بر حسب علاقه در بیش  از 14 گرایش تخصصی مختلف در علوم دام پزشكی (آسیب*شناسی ، انگل شناسی ،  میكروبیولوژی ، كلینیكال پاتولوژی ، علوم تشریحی ، بیماری های طیور ،  بیماری های داخلی دام بزرگ ، بیماری های داخلی دام كوچك ، جراحی ،  رادیولوژی ، بیماری های ماهی و آبزیان ، بهداشت مواد غذایی ، مامائی و  بیماری های تولید مثل و ...) و همچنین علوم پایه پزشكی و بیوتكنولوژی ادامه  تحصیل بدهند.
در دوره دكترای تخصصی دام پزشكی به تناسب رشته تعداد 60 واحد تخصصی گذرانده  می*شود و دانش تخصصی دانشجو در یك زمینه خاص گسترده*تر می*گردد. هدف از  اجرای دوره*های تخصصی دام پزشكی ، تامین اعضای هیات علمی مورد نیاز برای  دانشكده*های دام پزشكی و محققان موسسات پژوهشی وابسته و در نهایت تامین  نیروی انسانی متخصص مورد نیاز برای خدمات تخصصی دام پزشكی است. 
آینده شغلی و بازار کار
خبر اول :*
بیماری*های دامی در كشورهای جهان سوم ، سالیانه 30 میلون تن از شیر دام ها  می*كاهد، كه این رقم تامین كننده شیر سالیانه 200 میلیون كودك به میزان 2  لیوان شیر در روز می*باشد.
خبر دوم : 
تنها با مبارزه منظم داروئی با كرم های نخی شكل دستگاه گوارش گوسفند و بز،  می*توان سالیانه 150 میلیون كیلوگرم گوشت قرمز بیشتر در كشور تولید كرد. 
خبر سوم : 
در حال حاضر بیش از 1000 میلیون واحد دامی و همچنین حدود 600 تا 800 میلیون قطعه طیور در كشور وجود دارد. 
تنها با تكیه بر هر یك از خبرهای فوق می*توان متوجه نیاز كشور به متخصصان  دام پزشكی شد. چرا كه حفظ بهداشت و سلامت جامعه و همچنین توسعه دامپروری  كشور تنها با حمایت بخش دام پزشكی امكان*پذیر است. 
فارغ*التحصیلان دام پزشكی می*توانند در مراكز مختلفی از جمله سازمان دام  پزشكی ، موسسه تحقیقات و تولید واكسن رازی ، شركت*های تولید دارو و  فرآورده*های دامی، شركت*های تولید مواد غذایی با فرآورده*های دامی  ،*واحدهای دامپروری دولتی و خصوصی و آزمایشگاه های تشخیص بیماری*های دامی و  بیماری*های انسانی فعالیت بكنند.

درس هاي پايه براي دوره دكتراي دام پزشكي فيزيك پزشكي بيوشيمي 1 و 2 فيزيولوژي 1 و 2 ژنتيك حيواني جانور شناسي عمومي آمار حياتي 

درس هاي باليني دوره دكتراي دام پزشكي عمليات درمانگاهي دام بزرگ عمليات  درمانگاهي دام هاي كوچك عمليات درمانگاهي مامايي عمليات درمانگاهي طيور 
درس هاي اصلي براي دوره دكتراي دام پزشكي اصول همه*گيرشناسي اصول تغذيه دام  تغذيه اختصاصي دام تغذيه اختصاصي طيور آسيب*شناسي عمومي آسيب*شناسي  اختصاصي باكتري*شناسي عمومي باكتري شناسي اختصاصي و بيماري هاي باكتريايي  كالبد شناسي پايه كالبد شناسي مقايسه*اي 1 و 2 انگل*شناسي و بيماري هاي  انگلي1 و2 و3 و4 قارچ شناسي و بيماري هاي قارچي ويروس*شناسي و بيماري هاي  ويروسي ايمن*شناسي و سرم*شناسي سم*شناسي (اختياري) فارماكولوژي 1 و 2  ماهي*شناسي عمومي جنين*شناسي (نظري) اصول انتخاب و تلقيح مصنوعي دام بهداشت  و پرورش دام بهداشت و پرورش طيور تكثير و پرورش ماهي پرورش و بيماري هاي  زنبور عسل اصول اصلاح نژاد دام اصول هوشبري (نظري) اصول كالبدگشايي و  نمونه*برداري اصول معاينه دام 

درس هاي اختصاصي براي دوره دكتراي دام پزشكي زبان تخصصي 1 بيماري هاي اندام  هاي حركتي بيماري هاي متابوليك دام (نظري) بيماري هاي دروني دام هاي بزرگ  (نظري) بيماري هاي دروني دام هاي كوچك (نظري) بيماري هاي طيور (نظري)  بيماري هاي ماهي بيماري هاي مشترك انسان و دام (نظري) راديولوژي دام پزشكي  جراحي عمومي دام هاي بزرگ جراحي عمومي دام هاي كوچك مسموميت هاي دام (نظري)  مامايي دام پزشكي كلينيكال پاتولوژي بهداشت و صنايع شر كنترل كيفي و  بهداشتي مواد غذايي صنايع مواد غذايي با منشاء دامي (نظري) 

كارآموزي دوره دكتراي دام پزشكي كارآموزي 1 تابستان بين سال 4 و 5 كارآموزي 2 تابستان بين سال 5 و 

پايان*نامه*ها براي دوره دكتراي دام پزشكي پايان*نامه و گزارش تحقيق 1 و 2 و  3 كارورزي داخلي دام هاي بزرگ 1 و 2 كارورزي داخلي دام هاي كوچك 1 و 2  كارورزي بيماري هاي طيور 1 و 2 كارورزي جراحي دام هاي بزرگ 1 و 2 كارورزي  جراحي دام هاي كوچك 1 و 2 كارورزي مامايي 1 و 2 كارورزي كالبدگشايي مركز  تشخيص كارورزي آزمايشگاه مركز تشخيص

----------


## Parniya

___________________
منبع:سایت قلم چی

----------

